# Campfire Porterhouse Steaks



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2010)

*


Burning the wood down to coals....*





*Get the grill smokin hot....*





*Start them cooking......*





*Just about ready at 140**





*After a 10 minute rest....Ready for the table!!!*


----------



## roadfix (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes!  This is what I'm talking about!


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 12, 2010)

OMG! I saw your post in the dinner tonight thread.
I want to come over! Look at the size of the filet on that porterhouse! I keep seeing the supermarket labeling steak as porterhouse and then stripping off the filet portion.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 12, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> OMG! I saw your post in the dinner tonight thread.
> I want to come over! Look at the size of the filet on that porterhouse! I keep seeing the supermarket labeling steak as porterhouse and then stripping off the filet portion.



Is that legal? It isn't in Canada.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 12, 2010)

A thing of beauty, Uncle Bob.  I haven't cooked a steak over wood coals since Boy Scouts.


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 13, 2010)

Your photos are so good I can even smell that irresistible aroma.  

Guess I'll head off to the kitchen for that bowl of cold cereal.  Sigh.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, I reckon that settles the question about "What's for supper?" at Casa de Hoot tonight!!
Great photos!!! Nice cookin' irons too!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2010)

UncleBob, that's the best looking grilled steak I've seen in a long, long time.  At this point, I'm wishing that you really were UncleBob, and that I was visting.  You'd be my favorite uncle for sure.

NOw that's not saying that I can't get a phenominal steak off of my Webber.  I'm just looking at the setup and thinking how great it is to cook and eat out in the woods.  Reminds me of a tree fort I shared with a freind when we were about 17 years old or so.  We had a fire pit, and grilled steaks over campfires.  It was a magical time to be a teen, with just enough money in the pocket to get a couple of good steaks, or shells for hunting rabbit or grouse, and some pretty great meals over a fire, with great freinds.  What can be better?

I am envious.  Good stuff my freind.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 13, 2010)

While I'm wishing, I sure could go for a walleye from a deep, cold lake in Canada -- filleted, rolled in white cornmeal, and fried in bacon grease in a CI skillet over the fire.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 14, 2010)

> Uncle Bob, that's the best looking grilled steak I've seen in a long,  long time.  At this point, I'm wishing that you really were Uncle Bob,  and that I was visiting.  You'd be my favorite uncle for sure.



 You'd be welcome my friend...anytime. ~~~ Anything outdoors has always been one of my passions..Especially cooking over open fires....from camping trips on horses, cooking on sand bars while fishing, in hunting camps, to hanging around the farm's BBQ pit as a youngster watching "Sugar Man", "Cap" and "Peter Rabbit" ...three of the best pit men I've ever seen or had the pleasure to know, work their magic....Wood was always the fuel...There's something magical about food cooked over/with  hardwoods reduced to coals and embers...Nothing compares to it!!! Foods take on a character/flavor all their own that really can't be duplicated ~~ Good quality hardwood lump charcoal burned down runs a close second...but no cigar! 

"Lizzie" I never cooked walleye, but I have cooked several species of fish out of the Rivers/Lakes....Time from being caught, cleaned, rolled in cornmeal, and dropped in hot oil?....30 minutes tops!!! Talk about good!!!!
Yes ma'am!! I guarantee it!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 14, 2010)

OMG!  The size of those steaks!  I, too, haven't seen the like since I was a kidlet.  Dad took us all camping for two to three weeks at a time and would dig a pit for the fire.  First couple of days was steaks, after that the cooler was empty and we caught our meals from the lake or stream.  

We were the grubbiest kids you ever tossed in a lake for a bath!  Memories!

Thanks, Uncle Bob!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes they were bigguns....24+ oz a piece...and a nice size filet portion to boot! ~~~ I have to buy these, and Cowboy cut rib-eyes etc. on occasion to prove to my DW that this 38 year old, drop dead gorgeous, red headed lady has absolutely nothing to do with the fact that she is my favorite "butcher"....


----------



## Joshatdot (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> Wood was always the fuel...There's something magical about food cooked over/with hardwoods reduced to coals and embers...Nothing compares to it!!! Foods take on a character/flavor all their own that really can't be duplicated ~~ Good quality hardwood lump charcoal burned down runs a close second...but no cigar!


 
truer words were never spoken, unka bob.

those steaks are beautiful to behold. and boy, i wish i was holding one now.

i remember one canoeing trip where i brought a couple of marinated london broils to make over the campfire. i took out my little pack grill, folded out the legs, and placed it just off the side of the burning split logs. 
unfortunately, i forgot to bring plates, so we improvised and used pieces of the cardboard that the beer came in.

after it was all gone, one of the guys still wanted more. so in the dark of the night, he started cutting into a piece of the corrugated cardboard that i used to slice up the meat and ate a few chunks. it had swollen with the juices from the meat, so unable to see well he thought there still was some meat left.
he commented that while it was still tasty, that last piece of meat was kinda tough and chewy.

so you are quite right about cooking over a split hardwood fire. i've only gotten "that" flavour by that method, and it can't be beat.


----------



## letscook (Nov 15, 2010)

nothing taste better then a steak cooked over an open fire - 

I rememnber one winter (NY)- it was a bad one snow constanley and bitter cold so no winter grilling. about the middle of febuary, couldn't stand it anymore. I started up the grill and grilled a couple of steaks in 15degree with a below zero wind chill weather with the snow and wind blowing. in the end it was the best tasting steak i have ever had.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 15, 2010)

letscook said:


> nothing taste better then a steak cooked over an open fire -
> 
> I remember one winter (NY)- it was a bad one snow constantly and bitter cold so no winter grilling. about the middle of February, couldn't stand it anymore. I started up the grill and grilled a couple of steaks in 15degree with a below zero wind chill weather with the snow and wind blowing. in the end it was the best tasting steak i have ever had.



I bank the snow on the west side of the yard, and have a path dug to the Webber in the winter.  The snow is usually about 3 foot high on the level and the bank is taller than I am.  It protects me from the west wind.  And the straight path, with straight up and down walls of snow, leading to a ten foot circle around the grill just looks too cool, especially with that shiny-black Webber Kettle sitting in the middle.  Yeah, I don't let weather slow down my outdoor cooking.  That's the way us Yooper's roll, don'tcha know.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2010)

Where's the emotican for unashamed begging?  Uncle Bob, it's your favorite niece, Mudbug.  I'm hungreeeeeeeeeeeeee....................


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh wow, those steaks are amazing!  If I weren't still full from lunch, I'm afraid I might have done serious damage to my monitor!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> Oh wow, those steaks are amazing! If I weren't still full from lunch, I'm afraid I might have done serious damage to my monitor!
> 
> Barbara


 
I'm still cleaning off drool...

I'm considering turning that pic into my desktop background.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 16, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> UncleBob, that's the best looking grilled steak I've seen in a long, long time.  At this point, I'm wishing that you really were UncleBob, and that I was visting.  You'd be my favorite uncle for sure.



He's MY real Uncle Bob, didn't you know that GW?   And Uncle Bob, I have a new batch of Peppermint Patties to dip into that wonderful Belgian chocolate so let me know when you are doin' these works of art again....I'd even settle for chied fricken!


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 16, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 16, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm still cleaning off drool...
> 
> I'm considering turning that pic into my desktop background.


I thought about asking if I could use it as my avatar!    I think if it was my desktop background I would never open anything because it would cover it up!

Barbara


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2010)

maybe I need a whining emoticon...

uuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnncle boooooooooooooooob!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 17, 2010)

mudbug said:


> maybe I need a whining emoticon...
> 
> uuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnncle boooooooooooooooob!



Well, I'll talk to the red headed lady...She if she can come up with about a dozen or so Porterhouse steaks...Then everybody can come party in the woods!....BYOB


----------



## CampfireCowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

What a set up!


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2013)

I will take the one on the right forefront. Even if I can only eat just half of it, I will carry the rest around with me so no one can get their grubby hands on it. I will finish it while I am sleeping on a full tummy.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

Those look great! Just one question, who stole the marrow?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 24, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:


> Well, I'll talk to the red headed lady...She if she can come up with about a dozen or so Porterhouse steaks...Then everybody can come party in the woods!....BYOB



BYOB - That means, Bring your own Bob!  I've got that covered.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## chopper (Mar 25, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> BYOB - That means, Bring your own Bob!  I've got that covered.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## ALABAMACHEF (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice, such a beautiful cut of meat. I would love to satisfy my hunger with such quality.


----------

